# Save the Bluefin



## Spackus (18. September 2009)

http://www.savethebluefin.com/page/new-bluefin-tuna-catch


----------



## bobbl (18. September 2009)

*AW: Save the Bluefin*

So ein Schwachsinn.
Wir angeln auf eine bedrohte Fischart und um uns toll zu fühlen machen wir statt im Hafen ein bild, wo der Fisch nach Luft schnappend an Board liegt und von seinem Gewicht erdrückt wird.
Dann noch eins im Wasser.


----------



## zandermouse (20. September 2009)

*AW: Save the Bluefin*

@bobbl,

Da kann ich Dir nur beipflichten. Der Bluefin Tuna ist vom Aussterben bedroht. Da hilft nur ein totales Fangverbot, auch für Sportfischer ! Wer auf solche Fische noch fischt, gehört in den Knast oder in die Gummizelle.  

Wie gesagt, *diese Fische sind vom Aussterben bedroht*,
wann hören denn, die Idioten auf, diese Fische zu fangen ? 

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Spackus (24. September 2009)

*AW: Save the Bluefin*

Genau, warum gleich so aggressiv?;+
Da machen sich Leute Gedanken, wie man diese einzigartigen Fische schützen kann und starten Forschungsprojekte wie www.savethebluefin.com oder www.tagagiant.com und dann wird man von so einem Möchtegern Sportfischer der hinzu nach alles metzgert blöd angemacht. 
Das ist einfach zum kotzen...:v
Ich schreib nix mehr!


----------



## zandermouse (24. September 2009)

*AW: Save the Bluefin*



Wollebre schrieb:


> warum denn gleich so aggressiv?
> all die Sails die du angelst sind ja nun auch nicht mehr so zahlreich vertreten, als das man sie mit dem Kescher aus dem Meer holen kann...


 
Was soll das ? Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen, falls Dir der Unterschied zwischen Bluefin und Sailfish bewust sein sollte. Damit drückst du diesen Thread auf Vor Schulniveau !#d:c

"Warum so agressiv ?" Weil es ab 2012 den roten Thun im Mittelmeer nicht mehr geben wird ! Es ist bei dieser Art nicht mehr 5 vor 12, sondern schon 5 nach 12. Egal was in Zukunft geschieht, spielt keine Rolle mehr. Der rote Thun
ist im Mittelmeer spätestens 2012 ausgestorbrn:   

"Die Listung des Blauflossenthunfisch im Anhang eins des Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommens ist nach Ansicht des WWF eine realistische Chance für die lokal vom Aussterben bedrohte Art, sich von jahrzehntelanger systematischer Überfischung sowie illegalen Fängen zu erholen und den endgültigen Kollaps der Bestände abzuwehren. Der WWF hat in der Vergangenheit wiederholt einen Fangstopp im Mittelmeer gefordert. Die Bestände waren in den letzten 50 Jahren um 75% eingebrochen, die fortpflanzungsfähige Population gilt als akut gefährdet. Nach dem Jahr 2012 droht so die unwiederbringliche Ausrottung der Thunfische im Mittelmeer."

Hier einmal eine interessante Geschichte dazu:

http://www.zeit.de/2007/38/Thunfisch?page=3

Sehr, sehr lesenswert, wie ich finde.

Hier noch einmal, für die, die es nicht verstehen wollen:

http://www.reisenews-online.de/2009/04/17/blauflossen-thunfisch-vom-aussterben-bedroht/

@Spackus,

Deine Entscheidung, hier Nichts mehr zu schreiben, begrüße ich sehr. Das ist der größte Gefallen, den Du der Leserschaft hier tun kannst ! Dafür möchte ich mich ausdrücklich bei Dir bedanken ! 

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Marlin1 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Save the Bluefin*

Wow,

vorsicht Leute, der Chef des Boards verteilt wieder Bewertungen.

Liebes Mäuschen,
du hast leider überhaupt keine Ahnung, aber davon jede Menge ! Aber das hatten wir ja alles schon.

Ich fische seit nuhmer 30 Jahren im Mittelmeer und kann dir sagen, das es seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr soviele Thune da gegeben hat wie in den beiden letzten Jahren !
Die Einschränkungen für die Ringwadenfischer haben sofort durchschlagende Wirkung gezeigt. Die Zunahmen der Bestände ist echt unglaublich, und jetzt kommt so ein Trockenschwimmer, der noch nie dort war und erzählt mir, das in 2 Jahren die Thune ausgestorben sind. #c 

Na ja, wahrscheinlich glaubst du ja auch, das die Angler die Bestände ausgerottet haben, ohne Worte...........

Reinhold


----------



## J.D. (25. September 2009)

*AW: Save the Bluefin*

Hallo Reinhold

Gut gesprochen.Wenn das Exportverbot für den Bluefin angenommen wird besteht berechtigte Hoffnung das der Bluefin im Mittelmeer überlebt.Ich bin seit ca 10 Jahren mit meinem Boot in Jezera und seit 2 jahren ist eine Verbesserung der Fänge zu verbuchen.
Es hat auch ein Umdenken bei vielen Sportfischern stattgefunden.Auf meinem Boot wurden in den letzten 5 Tagen 5 Bluefins gefangen 30-75 kg alle releast.Es wird sollte der geplante Exportstop greifen mit großer Sicherheit zu einem Erholen der Bestände kommen.Natürlich ist der Bestand bedroht ab alle Angler die auf Bluefin angeln als Idioten zu bezeichnen halte ich dann doch für eine recht dumme und auch typische 
Anmache vom König des Big Games.

J.D.Haselhorst


----------



## zandermouse (25. September 2009)

*AW: Save the Bluefin*

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass wir hier so viele ICCAT- Experten im Bord haben.

Der größte Schwachsinn den man überhaupt verbreiten kann, dürfte eine Bestandsschätzung sein, die auf einer statistischen Auswertung nicht repräsentativer Zufallsfänge beruht. Mit den roten Tunen, die vom Aussterben bedroht sind, sind sicherlich die Exemplare gemeint, die früher Stückgewichte von 450 bis 750 kg erreicht haben. Da werden ein paar Baby- Tune gefangen und released und großspurig eine Bestandserholung verkündet. Gott sei Dank kann die ICCAT bei ihrer 
Empfehlung neuer Fangquoten auf einen so großartigen Statistiker und Meeresbiologen wie Marlin1 zurückgreifen. Da macht es dann auch nichts, dass er von Angeln keine Ahnung hat. Na dann sag ich mal, dann kann man doch getrost Entwarnung geben und wieder zügellos drauf los fischen. :vik:

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Marlin1 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Save the Bluefin*

Hallo Mäuschen,

es tut mir wirklich leid, du bist und bleibst ein Dummschwätzer.

Reinhold


----------



## zandermouse (25. September 2009)

*AW: Save the Bluefin*

Lieber Marlin1,

du must hier leider immer wieder beweisen,
wie einfach strukturiert du bist.

Wenn du glaubst, dass ich mich hier zu solch
primitiven Beleidigungen hinreißen lasse,
wie Du sie hier so drauf hast, dann irrst du dich !
Man kann auch auf einem etwas höherem Niveau diskutieren,
als Du es hier beabsichtigst. Versuche doch einmal, ein
wenig eloquent zu sein, falls deine Bildung, dir dies ermöglichen sollte.
Faktisch, hast du, außer Beleidigungen, zu diesem
Thread, inhaltlich, bisher Nichts beigetragen !

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Dart (25. September 2009)

*AW: Save the Bluefin*

Sorry Leutz, ich bin hier nur ein interessierter Leser und kann fachlich nichts beitragen...aber eure persönliche Anmache nervt und bringt nüscht.#d

Mal 2 Fragen, und die sind sicherlich nicht als Provokation gemeint, sondern die beziehen sich mehr auf Geschriebenes, das man zwischendurch hier und da verdaut.
Ist es korrekt, das ein Bootseigner bei einem Fang von einem Bluefin ein Vielfaches durch den Verkauf des Fisches erwirtschaften kann, als durch die eigentliche Charter?
Wenn ja, ab welcher Größe, steht dem Fang aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht mehr Bedeutung zu als dem zahlenden Kunden?
Gruss Reiner


----------



## zulu (26. September 2009)

*AW: Save the Bluefin*

|abgelehn|sagnix#v#v#v#v#:#u|gutenach|closed:

Z.


----------



## Nick_A (27. September 2009)

*AW: Save the Bluefin*



Wollebre schrieb:


> in dem Sinn weiterhin ein schönes Wochenende. Die Koffer und Angeln sind gepackt und morgen gehts für zwei Monate nach Bali. Dort praktizieren wir nur C&R
> Tschüß, Wolle#h
> p.s.  streitet euch nicht weiter!



2 Monate Bali nur zum Angeln ?!?!?

SAUBER !!! :m #6

Na, dann wünsch ich dazu viel Erfolg, tight lines und dicke Fische #6

Lass uns an Deinen Erfolgen (oder auch Misserfolgen...datt kommt auch manchmal vor  ) bitte teilhaben und mach hier im Board -falls möglich- einen Live-Thread auf ... wäre erstklassig !

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. September 2009)

*AW: Save the Bluefin*

Kam gerade durch: Das Handelsverbot für den (Blauflossen-?) Thun ist gescheitert - an der EG! #q


----------

